# Leopard Gecko Has Escaped!



## matt_brooks (Apr 26, 2008)

My OH's Gecko escaped today  she went to check on it and couldn't find it in the viv at all! We just can't seem to think how it has managed to escape as there was no way possible it could have escaped! Weve had everything out and inspected it all but nothing.

We've searched the bedroom from top to bottom but can't find her so have layed down some hides full of spaggy moss and some water. Were hoping she's still in the bedroom as the bedroom door was open. We've only put the spaggy moss in there for now hoping she's there. We've searched the bathroom and living room but haven't found her. With the bedroom being the most clutterd I have a strong feeling she's in there somewere.

My OH is gutted as its her first Leopard Gecko and only had it 3 weeks from Donny Show. I've read of them turning up 3 months later so I'm not too concerned about her health at the moment, though she's only a baby so I don't know how long she'll last. I hope we find her sooner rather than later!

Any tips and ideas would be much appreciated

Matt


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

my gecko escaped once but we managed to find her!
if shes a good feeder leave a bowl of mealworms on the floor in each room and count how many are in there (make sure the worms cant get out) you will know s/he has been there if any have gone.
also make sure you dont have shoes on, as they are ground dwelling geckos, and search behind everything, in warm places everywhere!


----------



## rosey123 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have had the same problem as you today.. im absalutly gutted too!!.. searched high and low for jimmy and nothing!! .. i have no idea what to do either!.. i hope we find out geckos


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Rosey! finding a leopard gecko is a hell of a lot easier than finding a tokay gecko! good luck


----------



## matt_brooks (Apr 26, 2008)

We have litrally turned the room upside down! Carefully of course and can't find her! We've checked shoes, wardrobes, under the bed, behind the bed, behind the viv the lot! I'll try and find something to put a few mealies in where she'll be able to get to them but they can't get out. We arnt expecting too much today as she'll probs be curled up somewere asleep so hopefully tomoz (fingers crossed) she be in a spaggy hide!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rizz said:


> also make sure you dont have shoes on, as they are ground dwelling geckos, and search behind everything, in warm places everywhere!


Why can't you have shoes on??


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Why can't you have shoes on??


 in case you accidentally step on it...gona hurt it a lot and possibly kill it!
also watch where you tread! when any of mine escaped i was extra vigilant and didnt wear shoes around the house


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rizz said:


> in case you accidentally step on it...gona hurt it a lot and possibly kill it!
> also watch where you tread! when any of mine escaped i was extra vigilant and didnt wear shoes around the house


I'm pretty sure you would kill if if you were bare foot and trod on it.


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> I'm pretty sure you would kill if if you were bare foot and trod on it.


 well yeah probably, but personally i wouldnt keep my shoes on, what if you only trod on a bit of its tail? would probs drop its tail but it would still hurt


----------



## matt_brooks (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh god Rosey not yours as well! That's no good! Keep me updated and I'll keep you all updated on here.

I've not had to experience this before, my corn snake hasn't escaped (yet lol) my OH is devistated! 

Has anyone ever found them you know what? I've only read of people finding them alive, sometimes after 3-6 months! Of course I'd rather it turn up alive, preferbly ASAP lol


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

matt_brooks said:


> Oh god Rosey not yours as well! That's no good! Keep me updated and I'll keep you all updated on here.
> 
> I've not had to experience this before, my corn snake hasn't escaped (yet lol) my OH is devistated!
> 
> Has anyone ever found them you know what? I've only read of people finding them alive, sometimes after 3-6 months! Of course I'd rather it turn up alive, preferbly ASAP lol


 corn snakes are a nightmare to find, mine has escaped a couple of times! 
ive always found mine the day they escaped so they were alive, ive not heard of any cases of people finding them gone! just be patient and keep looking, my OH even cut open the bottom of our sofa to check she didnt get in there


----------



## rosey123 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know.. im going to try and use my cat later to give the game away. i hope so much that he turns up .. for us both. i think im going to leave a hide in my room with a heat mat.. maybe that will work?


----------



## matt_brooks (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeh I've read a heat mat with a hide on top works, might try it myself later! That's if she hasn't already found a nice cushty spot to stay!


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Check behind computers, cable boxes, dvd players, any where that would be a nice little snooze spot for her.


----------



## lizard di (Jun 15, 2010)

I lost my beardie when she was small and found her a couple of days later inside the printer, so glad i didnt try to use it.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

my female leo got out today, some how. found here under the bed.

good luck


----------



## sihunt (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi. Just to keep all the bases covered...Do you have a sand substrate in the enclosure? It is possible the gecko has buried itself under the sand.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope you find your little one


----------



## stranger23 (May 10, 2010)

You can also put flour on the floor so you will see where they are walking


----------



## matt_brooks (Apr 26, 2008)

No its got lino in, checked under it as when my OH couldn't find her that's where I'd thought she would be.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

hey 
I was just wondering if any of the missing leo's had turned up, I have lost my female, the kids discovered that she had escaped on sunday morning, my fault I left the viv open completely by accident the viv sticks and i hadn't realised that is was not shut. Feel really guilty as the leo belongs to my 6 yr old daughter and she is devastated. Hopefully she will turn up soon x


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Did anyones turn up?


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

E80 said:


> Did anyones turn up?



I lost Lola 5 year old female during the summer for 3 weeks. I wasn't overly concerned about the temp about 75 at night. I placed news paper in 7 rooms with a black tshirt and water bowl in the middle and sprinkled flour around this way her footprints can be seen, I finally tracker her down in the kitchen. Every hour round the house with torch in hand. Good luck with the hunt


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

roddymclaren said:


> I lost Lola 5 year old female during the summer for 3 weeks. I wasn't overly concerned about the temp about 75 at night. I placed news paper in 7 rooms with a black tshirt and water bowl in the middle and sprinkled flour around this way her footprints can be seen, I finally tracker her down in the kitchen. Every hour round the house with torch in hand. Good luck with the hunt


Cheers  I found him/her.


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

E80 said:


> Cheers  I found him/her.


 where was your leo?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ben678 said:


> where was your leo?


I found him/her near the heatmat, I think it might of been under the cabinet I keep my crested geckos on.


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

E80 said:


> I found him/her near the heatmat, I think it might of been under the cabinet I keep my crested geckos on.


great news


----------

